# الصلاة



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*الصلاة*

*الصلاة هي الحديث مع الله

يسمع الله دائما لصلاتك عندما تصلي. في الصلاة تستطيع أن تتحدث مع الله كأنك تتحدث مع صديق حميم, بلغتك اليومية. ليس من الضرورة أن تستعمل كلمات أو معان خاصة. الله يفهمك ويهتم بك, بشعورك ويهتم بماذا يحدث بحياتك. هو يحصي كل شعرة على رأسك وكل شعرة تسقط عن رأسك؛ إذا كان يراقب كل عصفور يسقط على الأرض, كم بالأحرى أنت؟

بالرغم من أن الله يعرف ماذا يحدث بحياتك, لكنه يتمتع عندما نختار أن نشاركه بمشاعرنا وأفكارنا ومشاكلنا. هو لا يريد فقط أن يسمعك ولكنه يريدك أن تسمعه أيضا.

علم يسوع تلاميذه كيف يصلوا. هذه هي الصلاة الذي علمهم إياها: (متى 6: 9-13) لم يقصد يسوع بأن يجعلنا نستعمل فقط هذه الكلمات في الصلاة, ولكنه علمنا إياها كدليل. 

تحتوي هذه الصلاة على عدة مكونات. إنها تجل الله, تعطي القداسة لأسمه. تعبر عن رغبتنا بأن تكون مشيئته وليس مشيئتنا. تطلب الصلاة تسديد حاجاتنا, وتظهر رغبتنا بمغفرة خطايانا ولكن حتى نحصل على المغفرة يجب أن نغفر للآخرين. هي تعلن عن وجود الشر , وتطلب الحماية. وتختم بعبادة وتقديس الله*


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

*الله يا ميرنا توضيحك للصلاه الربانيه جميل جدا اول مره اسمعه*
* ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا اختى الحبيبه خير*


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا امير جدا على محبتك*


----------

